
The Pragmatic Data Scientist - mollerhoj
https://medium.com/@mollerhoj/the-pragmatic-data-scientist-f5d24404805f
======
samyak_sam
Really interesting and helpful article. As a 1st year University Student who
would like to pursue a degree in Computer Science, this is some great
information for me. I wasn't aware of the high need of software engineers in
companies. Gives me some relief

------
KristinaR
Really enjoyed reading this article series! I was not aware of how AI can be
misunderstood and misused and the consequences it can have for investors, data
scientists and others in the industry.

------
annavu
Very insightful read! AI has become indeed become a buzzword that has been
thrown around a lot, and in which markerters has used to their own advantage.

------
BeatriceC
Great content, I hadn't thought about how the AI-marketing of non-machine
learning technologies such as RPA has a negative impact on novice data
scientists, because they risk ending up in a position that does not fit they
skillset.

